

Open source handheld gaming PC sold out and on track for production. - Raphael
http://www.gp32x.com/board/index.php?showtopic=45970

======
Raphael
I'm quite excited about this product. It has wi-fi, a touch screen, keyboard,
and video out.

See <http://pandorawiki.org/Pandora> for full specs.

It really is handheld, like a Nintendo DS. If you don't believe me, take a
look at this image: <http://openpandora.org/images/comparison.jpg>

